# how to join malaysia



## ahmad_albab

hi all

im new one here and want joint freemason
can advices me which person and area
thanks


----------



## hfmm97

Why do you want to be a Freemason? I hope you have a lot of money to pay initiation fees and dues and for charity (hundreds of USD/year). Go talk to your local lodges, if they exist in Malaysia.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ahmad_albab

im not rich person.need helps for


----------



## hfmm97

You need $$ to join Masons -it’s not free of charge


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

That’s the first thing a lodge would want to know if you can meet financial commitments without causing a problem for you and/or your family


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ahmad_albab

oo.ok and noted about that.tq for information


----------



## hfmm97

Why do you want to be a Freemason? In some parts of the world you might have to study fo 3 years to be a full master mason



Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ahmad_albab

because i see freemason help people and can help me to get what i want


----------



## hfmm97

Most lodges would reject you for that reason they’re interested in what you can do for them...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

But good luck as long as you have the resources to join the lodge they MIGHT let you become a member- you won’t find anyone to help you on the internet must go to lodge in person.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

hfmm97 said:


> you won’t find anyone to help you on the internet must go to lodge in person.


This is why I am always suspicious of these type of postings on the forum. All anyone has to do is call the Grand Lodge in their area for help in this matter, if there is one. If not Freemasonry may be outlawed there.


----------



## hfmm97

And to think that the military and law enforcement authorities routinely monitor these types of forums in certain countries...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

hfmm97 said:


> And to think that the military and law enforcement authorities routinely monitor these types of forums in certain countries...


True!


----------



## hfmm97

Why I’m grateful to the GAOTU that I was born in this great country (that was, is and forever will be great) of the USA and had opportunity to do military service-a country that was based on Freemason principles...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

hfmm97 said:


> Why I’m grateful to the GAOTU that I was born in this great country (that was, is and forever will be great) of the USA and had opportunity to do military service-a country that was based on Freemason principles...


My sentiments exactly Brother!


----------



## Ajay Chandar

Thankfully, Malaysia is one of the few Islamic countries where it is legal to be a Freemason. 

If you'd like to join Freemasonry, please contact the District Grand Lodge of the Eastern Archipelago. (DGLEA). Once you have found a lodge that suits you, you could join it. 


Why, may I ask, are you interested in being a Mason?


----------



## hfmm97

how to join malaysia
https://www.myfreemasonry.com/index.php?posts/194747/


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

Oops tried to quote a specific message


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

Ajay Chandar said:


> Thankfully, Malaysia is one of the few Islamic countries where it is legal to be a Freemason.
> 
> If you'd like to join Freemasonry, please contact the District Grand Lodge of the Eastern Archipelago. (DGLEA). Once you have found a lodge that suits you, you could join it.
> 
> 
> Why, may I ask, are you interested in being a Mason?



Bro Ajay: 
Check message #8 in this thread - he wants something specific from the Masons (mercenary interest, probably financial help)


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## El Franco

i am interested to become a Mason in Kuala Lumpur, any member here? i can contribute since i am an  architect.


----------



## Paxter

Free masons are the oldest legal society in malaysia and registered in the RoS (registration of societies), and has the largest amount of lodges in Asia there is a lodge in most states except in kedah, terengganu and kelantan. Due to hostility from some religious corners joining it is rather difficult as there is always a possibility of nutters trying to prove its some kind of cult (which its not) 

Fun fact: most lodges are located beside palaces in Malaysia.


----------



## Abdul Aiman

How can I Join a freemason if I'm a Muslim what is the process. Does freemason exclude who hv religion. I'm interested because I want to enhance my English language skills, want to get an experience get to know new people. Is there a fee to commit to it. Im still studying.  I also want to improve my social skills and be confidences and learn new things. I know it's a social club doing charity and sort. I have plans big idea when I finish studying maybe work and save and invest money and build my own company someday and maybe help people on the way. Ik abit or two about freemason. Just want to know what is the cause all that. Ik about the handsign the symbol what's happening well it just conspiracy. But for some reason my heart want to know more. I want to be someone I will commit if I could idc about money, I want to make history someday I have big ambition. I've been searching about this thing since I was in high school and then I stop fr some reason my heart souls just attract me back to this I even bought the ring. I want knowledge that can bring me knowledge that I can contribute someday even tho idk how I could achieve it. is it possible? . Sometimes I have dreams that I could become the chosen one and be apart of something bigger. BTW I'm from Malaysia.


----------



## Brother JC

You will need to find a lodge locally and petition.


----------



## Winter

Abdul Aiman said:


> How can I Join a freemason if I'm a Muslim what is the process.



You have to contact the local Lodge to join.  It is the same for all religions.



Abdul Aiman said:


> Does freemason exclude who hv religion.



No.  In fact, you must be a religious person to join Freemasonry.



Abdul Aiman said:


> Is there a fee to commit to it. Im still studying.  I also want to improve my social skills and be confidences and learn new things.



It does cost money to join as well as annual dues.  It can vary by quite a bit depending on location.



Abdul Aiman said:


> Ik about the handsign the symbol what's happening well it just conspiracy.



I would advise not to read anything that the internet claims are Masonic secrets.  At least before petitioning to join.  



Abdul Aiman said:


> Sometimes I have dreams that I could become the chosen one and be apart of something bigger. BTW I'm from Malaysia.



What chosen one are you talking about?

Here is a good place to start:
*DISTRICT GRAND LODGE OF EASTERN ARCHIPELAGO*
*District Grand Master*
Jeyaraj Ratnaswamy

*District Grand Secretary*
Ahmalu R. Rajagopal

*Postal Address*
Read Masonic Centre
1 Jalan 3/155
Bukit OUG
Kuala Lumpur
58200

*Tel:* [60] (0)3 7773 1287/84

Website: https://dglea.com/

Good luck.


----------



## Abdul Aiman

Thank You for the information. It's really helpful . Very much appreciated.


----------



## Abdul Aiman

Thank You . Very much appreciated.


----------



## Bloke

Winter said:


> ....No.  In fact, you must be a religious person to join Freemasonry..



I am not sure that is correct Brother. (Putting aside some Const, like Sweden in particular, might have Religious Qualifications to become a Freemason).

_*Freemasonry has no religious qualifications *_- only a qualification of Faith, in what Freemasons call a "Supreme Being" which is a very Masonic way of saying "God".

For men who are religious, establishing they meet that qualification is easy;
If you are Muslim and believe in Allah = you meet the qualification in respect to Belief in a Supreme Being
If you are Christian and believe in Jesus = you meet the qualification in respect to Belief in a Supreme Being
If you are Jewish and believe in God = you meet the qualification in respect to Belief in a Supreme Being.
etc etc

However, there are many Freemasons who do not believe in Religion, or indeed some who even reject it, but still retain a belief in a Supreme Being.
They also meet the qualification in respect to Belief in a Supreme Being.

Freemasonry is not a religion. It is a Fraternity, and has no religions qualifications, only a requirement of Faith in a Supreme Being.
It respects each individual members Religion, and leaves those affairs each individual Freemason.


----------



## Winter

Bloke said:


> I am not sure that is correct Brother. (Putting aside some Const, like Sweden in particular, might have Religious Qualifications to become a Freemason).



It is absolutely correct to say a candidate (and a Brother) should be a religious person.  Belief in a Supreme Being is part, but candidates are also admonsihed to follow the tenets of their faith, whatever it may be.  How would an Ob. taken on a VSL be binding if he is not a religious man who believes in the tents contained therein?

As for "Freemasonry is not a religion, well, I have known too many good Brothers for whom Freemasonry is their only connection to anything organized along anything close to religious lines.  For many, Freemasonry has filled the need to have religion in their lives.  My theory is that we have loudly proclaimed that we are no threat to any of the organized religions to keep from rousing their ire.  But that is just a theory.  I keep meaning to write a paper on it.


----------



## Ali Yasser

Hello Can you help me be a member of Masonic brotherhood in Malaysia


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Winter

Ali Yasser said:


> Hello Can you help me be a member of Masonic brotherhood in Malaysia
> 
> أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام My Freemasonry Mobile



https://dglea.com/


----------

